# The Queen has died.



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I watched her Coronation and I may see her demise - it's been a long time and I feel privileged to have known her – albeit from afar.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's the shock of shaking the hand of that other Liz.

Ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Blimey can you imagine the fuss that will be made if she snuffs it! Mind you a gift to Tories as no one will be looking them and their disastrous way of running the country by keeping the rich as they are and starving the poor. Viva the revolution!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, as they have been known to say before "A good day to bury bad news".

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I was very young at her coronation. I will be very sad to see her go if that is what, as these stories are suggesting, is happening. For all the family to gather it must be fairly serious


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It had to happen at some time, very few people survive life…..

The message is concerning, the mass migration of Royals except Kate and Meghan perhaps leads to suspicion and reading between the line.

I would not be surprised to wake up tomorrow to King Charles III - not the best for my choice.

At least she saw, heard and understood the 70 Jubilee pageant. There must be concerns that she has suffered a major event for such a statement of concern to be issued, they generally underplay everything.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The latest is that all her children are there, and her grandchildren, including Harry. Thankfully he is without Meghan.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

_Thankfully he is without Meghan._

Here in Derbyshire there have been reports of someone on a broomstick passing overhead in the direction of Scotland.

Could be getting close to Richmond shortly.

Keep your eyes open ......


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The Queen died peacefully this afternoon.

*RIP HRH Queen Elizabeth II.

”The Rock on which modern Britain was built”*

How true*.*


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So sad


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Perhaps the OP @KeithChesterfield might consider renaming the thread (if that's possible) to something a bit more suitable.This is likely to be the thread where all the thoughts and messages are posted.
Totally unneccessary comment about Meghan


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

_Totally unneccessary comment about Meghan_

In your opinion ....


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Well done changing the title............................by the way everything I post on here is "only my opinion"
Time and place and all that............lets hear it for King Charles and Camilla


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Long live the King!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Going to have to learn a new national anthem


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Not a great difference,, only 5 words in the first verse I think… and a total of 12 overall….


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

RIP your majesty. So sad but what a wonderful reign and a wonderful lady.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Dick Griffin the queen’s protection officer has just been talking about her on Sky, one story showed she thought of him as a friend when she asked him to bring his newly born grandson to meet her which he did and she took him iin her arms and cuddled him, the baby that is not Dick.
She was a very funny, caring and a tough woman.
I watched her coronation on a neighbours little black and white TV along with a few more people in our road.

 she lived a reasonably healthy life right to the end.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I hope that no one thinks flippant posts disrespectful, they after all bounce the thread. But I was truly amazed that the B of E had to issue a statement to reassure that banknotes with the Queen's image WILL remain legal tender 

BTW I was surprised to learn that she was the FIRST of our monarchs to appear on them.









Notes with Queen’s portrait will remain legal tender, Bank of England says


Bank of England governor Andrew Bailey said the Queen had been an ‘inspirational figure’.




www.aol.co.uk





Bank of England governor Andrew Bailey said the Queen had been an ‘inspirational figure’.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I am no Royalist but I can admire anyone who does a job in public service for 70 years.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Jeez…..she had a great opportunity to connect with the British people yet apparently come up with this dreadfully wooden and poorly delivered soulless speech.

God save the King and us from her.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567940012456509442
Terry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry disagree entirely with you on that, but it is each person’s opinion. I thought she spoke clearly, well and from the heart. For her, having shaken the Queen’s hand on Tuesday, xshe must have felt the sudden change more than many others. Her phraseology was correct and summed up the opinion of VERY many people: the Queen WAS the Rock on which Modern Britain stood.

Her”God Save the King” is correct and also indicated that it is to be King Charles III and not some other Tegal name that he could have decided upon.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But she does seem wooden Dave on everything she says.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

With such a speech on such an occasion I would rather listen to her delivery than the mock humour and superciliousness of her predecessor.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Boris must be doubly gutted now that he can't be seen as a statesman overseeing this period.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Who knows, this may be the making of Ms. Truss. The queen looked very happy to shake her hand on Tuesday, I would love to know what she said.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I do admire the Queen for her long service but I think there are lots of things need to change about, for example, the ability of the Monarch (and apparently the next-in-line) to protect themselves from legislation that governs the rest of us. 

I heard a remark on Ch4 news that although the Privy Council members had been approved by the Queen, they hadn't actually been sworn in. I'm sure the Privy Council must have a role in 'recognising' the new King but if they're not actually in post, how will that work? Do we have a constitutional crisis on our hands?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I liked Macrons tribute to The Queen..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568181528932356099
Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am waiting for 7 pm, your 6 pm. When another historic event takes place.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm still with the last monarch. (643) The Queen's sense of humour remembered: from off-mic quips to tea with Paddington - YouTube 

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I just listened to the 'speech' of the Prince of Wales now King Charles 111, and thought how well he expressed his and the publics feelings about The Queen until he brought in the 'church'. That did it for me and destroyed the credibility of his sincerity. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I thought it was a lovely speech, of course he brought in the Church Ray, his Mother was a devoted Christian as we heard today from the Archbishop of York and no doubt our new King has the same faith. Do stop being so anti, I admire people who can keep a faith, just because we don´t doesn't mean its forbidden for others to.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> I liked Macrons tribute to The Queen..
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1568181528932356099
> Ray.


Yes Ray, Macron could give Truss a masterclass on statesmanship at times like this.

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I thought it was a lovely speech, of course he brought in the Church Ray, his Mother was a devoted Christian as we heard today from the Archbishop of York and no doubt our new King has the same faith. Do stop being so anti, I admire people who can keep a faith, just because we don´t doesn't mean its forbidden for others to.


So no one can present any argument against the 'church' Jan. Censored. I'm just presenting an alternative view as I had assumed was reasonable in debate.

If no one objects to the absurd, then absurd is carried.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> So no one can present any argument against the 'church' Jan. Censored. I'm just presenting an alternative view as I had assumed was reasonable in debate.
> If no one objects to the absurd, then absurd is carried.
> Ray.


This is not a debate Ray It is paying respect to our late queen and I hope respect for the new Monarch at least give the man a chance, he does have a few of his Mothers qualities.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So I still can't say anything about the 'church' unless it's positive and concurs with your view?

This is the reason this massive 'con' is still circulating. 

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well I am with Jan and think his speech hit all the right notes. Even his voice and timbre was good. His beliefs are his, Ray, and do no one any harm.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Grrrrrrrr.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Raaar!

Pat


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Just show some respect Ray, we ask no more than that. I believe it is the least you can do.

As we say in Glasgow: *Shut yer gob for once in yur life. *Show some respect.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Here's some interesting stuff about more practical matters...









Royal rebranding: What will happen to stamps, coins, banknotes and passports?


We're used to seeing Queen Elizabeth II's portrait and coat of arms in our change and on cereal boxes.



www.bbc.com


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

All change as they said, but it will take many years for all coins and notes to be changed, some people are bound to keep some with her head, as a memento of “the old days” in the same way that old banknotes etc., turn up now.

EIIR will change to CIIIR.


----------



## DACS (8 mo ago)

Penquin said:


> All change as they said, but it will take many years for all coins and notes to be changed, some people are bound to keep some with her head, as a memento of “the old days” in the same way that old banknotes etc., turn up now.
> 
> EIIR will change to CIIIR.


There is no need to change the coins. Prior to decimalisation we had coins in circulation with George VI, George V and Victoria as well as Elizabeth II. Elizabeth II is the only monarch to have her portrait on our banknotes but the wording on the notes which promises to pay is signed by the Chief Cashier of the Bank of England, not the monarch. Anyway, notes currently circulating bear the signatures of more than one Chief Cashier but are still valid.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

In case anyone has old stamps lying around (as I do, some of them years old) they will not be usable after January 2023. You can swap them for bar-coded stamps as indicated here - 





__





Loading…






www.royalmail.com


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have well over 100 of both first and second class stamps - bought to make it easier.

New coins Will be made, but the old ones will remain valid for as long as they last. I presume that the Royal Mint has already thought about Charles III coins, notes etc., will be needed.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Penquin said:


> We have well over 100 of both first and second class stamps - bought to make it easier.
> 
> New coins Will be made, but the old ones will remain valid for as long as they last. I presume that the Royal Mint has already thought about Charles III coins, notes etc., will be needed.


All in here Dave...









Royal rebranding: What will happen to stamps, coins, banknotes and passports?


We're used to seeing Queen Elizabeth II's portrait and coat of arms in our change and on cereal boxes.



www.bbc.com


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I had the TV on a lot more than usual yesterday to watch the historic occasion that I probably won’t see the likes of again in my lifetime.
I saw the walkabouts in London, Windsor and Balmoral, but I don’t think their was anyone a SandrIngham, not even a camera, where they always spend Christmas. 
The amount of people in those places, especially wanting to get to Buckingham Palace was unbelievable, I certainly wouldn’t have spent hours cued to get there as thousands of people did. I noticed at one stage 3 or 4 lorry loads of toilets being taken somewhere, I guess that must have been something they had forgotten to provide before hand. 
What answers do the TV people expect when they ask, ‘why have you come here today‘ 
I thought the whole thing was very well planned (except maybe the toilets) and l got quite emotional at times, and what a lovely gesture from the brand new King when he stopped and got out of the car half way down the Mall, nobody expected that obviously because the cameras were not prepared so nothing was recorded.
I wonder why there was no shaking of hands with the public in Balmoral.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Arrangements for such events exist in filing cabinets for most eventualities, the toilets would feature in the plan, but maybe more were needed or the company supplying / replacing them was slow.

I did see some footage of Charles’s walkabout but only some at one point. I was pleased to see William and Harry at least close together, perhaps through her death they can reconcile the differences ?

Monday 19th will be spectacular although not for a pleasant reason. The one thing that Britain does better than any other country (not due to Boris, I hasten to add) is the pageantry of historic occasions - even for the smallest events, things like the Royal Trumpeters add a different element -as we saw at St James’ yesterday.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

People did leave flowers at Sandringham. There was due to be a craft and country fair there this weekend that we were due to attend but it was, obviously, postponed. The TV coverage has been a wonderful walk through modern history. Things that we were too busy to follow when they happened have been very interesting.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Mrs GMJ watched the proclamation the other day and Boris didn't even have the respect to brush his hair for that!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Picture of the flowers at Sandringham Facebook
Charles' handshaking was off script Jan. The bodyguards and camermen were all caught on the hop


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Picture of the flowers at Sandringham Facebook
> Charles' handshaking was off script Jan. The bodyguards and camermen were all caught on the hop


 Yes that was obvious Pat.
I just love this from your Facebook link.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

OK, question that no-one can answer….. during the 175 mile convoy from Balmoral to Edinburgh for the coffin in the hearse with 4 people and 14 other numbered vehicles,how come not one of them needed a “rest stop” ?

To me, as the driver, I would have wanted to drive for 2 h, then change over. BUT AFAIK they didn’t stop, change over or anything, just drove for 6h solidly.

Maybe I missed something, but I did not see any pulling in to rest areas, quick nips behind a convenient tree or coffee stops in the service stations.

They must have cast iron bladders,not drunk early morning tea or coffee, no fruit juice, nothing with a packed lunch and so on.

Ami I wrong ? Did I miss a Convenience Stop ?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I ended up driving just over 6 hours non stop last friday from N Wales to London normally it is a MUCH shorter journey but bad weather local flooding and motorway closures meant that "Live traffic" took me as far east as Cambridge and down the M11!

If I can do it at 73 I'm sure the Queen's escorts could manage it Dave. Mind you I wouldn't like to do it every day.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I wondered the same thing Dave, I also wondered who would take over the dog responsibility and saw Grahams post this morning Prince Andrew and Sarah have volunteered , that was also a surprise because I didn't know they were sharing the same house either. I don´t know nuffink if you people don´t tell me.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank goodness the King scotched the idea









Liz Truss will not accompany King Charles on UK tour, says No 10


Spokesperson says PM is merely attending services and never intended to do walkabouts with new monarch




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The alignment would have been too close, giving her the air of being close to him……


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

Penquin said:


> OK, question that no-one can answer….. during the 175 mile convoy from Balmoral to Edinburgh for the coffin in the hearse with 4 people and 14 other numbered vehicles,how come not one of them needed a “rest stop” ?
> 
> To me, as the driver, I would have wanted to drive for 2 h, then change over. BUT AFAIK they didn’t stop, change over or anything, just drove for 6h solidly.
> 
> ...


If you know that you're on the road for that length of time then you adjust your "intake" accordingly. Take advantage of the last available opportunity to relieve yourself and off you go. Once you start there's no option but to continue to the end. 
Not difficult once you get used to it.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

JanHank said:


> I wondered the same thing Dave, I also wondered who would take over the dog responsibility and saw Grahams post this morning Prince Andrew and Sarah have volunteered , that was also a surprise because I didn't know they were sharing the same house either. I don´t know nuffink if you people don´t tell me.


They live in a £30Million mega mansion in the middle of a Royal Deer park. Highly unlikely to bump into each other except once in a blue moon 

Prince Andrew inherited £30m megamansion that he shares with ex-wife Sarah Ferguson - inside | HELLO! Prince Andrew inherited £30m megamansion that he shares with ex-wife Sarah Ferguson - inside


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

There were scheduled comfort breaks along the way. They were not filmed or mentioned other than after they had taken place.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sarah was, if I remember rightly, almost bankrupt so Andrew let her move in with him. Nice of them to take on the dogs. Who knows they might come with a hefty chunk of money to cater for their vets bills etc.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank goodness for that, I was imagining a cheese roll. bottles and bed pans


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I see....................
Thousands of patients have had hospital appointments cancelled because of the Queen’s funeral, openDemocracy can reveal.

Some NHS trusts have said that all non-urgent procedures and clinic appointments will be postponed, including hip and knee replacements, cataract surgery, maternity checks and some cancer treatments.

Many patients had been waiting months for surgery – only to have it cancelled a week beforehand. In a letter to one patient, the NHS blamed “unforeseen circumstances”.

Doctors at one central London hospital trust were told: “The day of the State Funeral will be treated as a bank holiday so please go ahead and start rescheduling patients.”


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Not meaning to be disrespectful but I found this funny.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

And I am sure she would also be laughing Dick.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Whatever else people might think of HRH Maj, she knew how to put on a show and get people on her side, I'm glad she picked one of us don't you know.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Whatever else people might think of HRH Maj, she knew how to put on a show and get people on her side, I'm glad she picked one of us don't you know.


Who? You´re from Pudsey not Paddington, wrong end of the country, she might not have understood you.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I still speak English, proper English, we don't have grarse or glarse up here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Britain likes to consider itself the cradle of free speech – until someone heckles Prince Andrew | Marina Hyde


Vocal antipathy towards any number of things is a cornerstone of The Great British Way. Shame the authorities don’t agree, says Guardian columnist Marina Hyde




www.theguardian.com


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

The new King’s Clarence House staff all served redundancy notices, business as usual then.









King Charles’s staff notified of redundancies during church service for Queen


Exclusive: Employees said to be livid and shaken as up to 100 Clarence House employees told they could lose jobs




www.theguardian.com






Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Rubbing salt on wee Geoff. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569742222609768450
Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought this might fit in here


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It brought a smile when the queens personal 1963 3 ltr Rover Saloon was shown along with an AA badge on the front, I imagined her breaking down and calling the AA to come and rescue her.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That would be sacrilege Gert, it's have to be the RAC.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Someone should ring Buck house and tell them to swap the badge 😁 .

The Mattress I sleep on has the Royal seal, I'd better swap it for a new one, or could it become a collectors item soon?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have just sat down to eat and turned on the TV just in time to see the start of the March from Wellington barracks to Buckingham palace to escort the coffin to Westminster, the amount of people lining the road to watch is amazing, I think I will see more sitting in my chair here in German. It really is a spectacular sight and the sound of the marching boots make it special. I’m going to watch it all.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We are outside eating a late lunch and listening to it, I hear Charles has his sons walking alongside.

Thank heavens for common sense.

If nothing else comes out of this sad event than some degree of reconciliation, that would be what the Queenwould have hoped for.

The crowds do not surprise me, having been at the Abbey for Diana’s funeral, that broke records and she was minor c/w the Queen.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What you hear is incorrect it’s Charles, Anne, Andrew, Edward.
Behind him are William, Harry and I haven’t noted who is next to Harry.
I am glad I am watching it really is spectacular.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm just watching it too, and it just occurred to me that most of do not have our own religion, but she does or did.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

*Behind him are William, Harry and I haven’t noted who is next to Harry*.

Peter Phillips, Princess Anne's son.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks Drew, I would never have known him.

I thought it very sad that Andrew left on his own, why couldn't one of his daughters have walked with him.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

No other reason than Protocol Jan, they and their mother will be in attendance at the funeral on Monday. If Andrew had had a son, he would have been allowed.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

This is what I grieve over;


6.7 million in food poverty

6.8 million on NHS waiting lists

5 million unable to afford April’s energy bills

1 million in rent arrears


The Truss government: "It’s time to lift the cap on bankers’ bonuses"


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

greygit said:


> This is what I grieve over;
> 
> 
> 6.7 million in food poverty
> ...


Nobody could disagree with that Gritty, but there is nothing you or I can do about that. We also can’t do anything about the usual fuss made over anything that has to do with the Royal family, even if there was no Royal family it wouldn’t make one bit of difference to what you say above, that is a government issue. 
I would think every country has the same problem, those that have and those that have not, the thing is who are these have not’s, who is to blame that they have not, themselves, the government, the education system, find that out and maybe something can be done to help.
The NHS should have been doing well by now I would have thought, according to the red bus.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

greygit said:


> This is what I grieve over;
> 
> The Truss government: "It’s time to lift the cap on bankers’ bonuses"



But that has NOTHING to do with the Queen having died, the Royal family or anything remotely like that.

The Truss Government are proving to be at least as corrupt as Johnson’s - lining the pockets, thickly, of their mates and contributors- but the King cannot stop them doing that.

The King may say in private if he disagrees, we will never know. But removing the cap is wrong, it should be slapped on to STOP these unearned bonuses, not reward those reaping the harvest of misery in the populace that you so correctly state.

Now is NOT the time to give greater rewards. I suspect Energy bosses will have their greedy hands out for more, more, more as this crisis continues.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am sorry I missed most of the service from Wales where they know how to sing.
The crowds there with all the school children who wanted to greet the new King as he left was remarkable, he tried very hard to shake hands with as many as he could, spoke to a lot of the children and was cheered with some gusto. I am confident he will be able to walk in his Mums footsteps. Did you know he is a good artist and paints pictures.

I reckon they will deserve a holiday after Monday.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Royal guard collapses at the Queens coffin.








Royal guard collapses while guarding the Queen's coffin (video) - ItemFix


Social Video Factory




www.itemfix.com


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Saw that yesterday on Sky, reported by the Daily Mail, I suspect a straightforward faint from standing TOO still.

Not sure what organisation he is part of, not a Marine, Yeoman, Air Force or Army representative. Ho,ding a long sword (?) point downwards (reversed ?). The copy that I saw had him falling completely to the floor and being attended to by Police Officers.

Not a surprise, the emotion is high, the stress is immense and wanting to do “the right thing” will make life even more tense. Add that to possible not eating enough, or drinking “just in case” and those gentlemen in black do not appear to be in the first flush of youth.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

The BBC are reporting now that the queue to walk past the coffin is now at a 24 hours waiting time and as such people are being advised not to travel to join it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Difficult to work out the cut off point for 6am Monday.

Ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Mass hysteria. IMO.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This is a good example of the interest there is in the Royal family and why all the woes are irrelevant. Would any of those people, a lot of them travelled for miles to get there, would they give up this experience to give the money they are spending to get there to a charity to support the homeless, underfed, etc, etc. of course not.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Is not the interest in the Royal family due to brain washing from a very early age? I remember having to sing along to the national anthem at school also BBC closing down to it as did cinemas. Very much along the lines of North Korea IMO.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

greygit said:


> Is not the interest in the Royal family due to brain washing from a very early age? I remember having to sing along to the national anthem at school also BBC closing down to it as did cinemas. Very much along the lines of North Korea IMO.


Oh Gitty don’t be silly you’re sounding like Raymond and his anti Christian views, people do what they want to do and feel comfortable with, the fact that you and I think it‘s crazy for people to cue to look at a wooden box covered with a flag is neither here nor there, I am watching quite a lot on TV because I am interested to see what’s going on not because I am a staunch Royalist, what is happening none of us have seen before, maybe like me a few saw the last coronation on a black & white TV when we had to imagine the colours, this time we don’t have to imagine anything and I am happy to sit and watch it all going on.
What I do wonder about is what is happening inside the box.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not quite true Jan. I'm not anti-Christian but anti religion because it's aim is to control the populace.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I must say that I think it's all way over the top. As always I tune in to Radio 4 every morning hoping to hear some news, but it is completely dominated by that one story.

HM the Q has my respect for a job well done, though I question the need for the job. I think protestors should make their point silently and not cause any disturbance.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Change needs a voice;








You Can't Say THIS On The BBC | MSNBC guest tells the truth about the Royals. | By Novara Media | Facebook


89 views, 53 likes, 1 loves, 2 comments, 21 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Novara Media: MSNBC guest tells the truth about the Royals.




fb.watch


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Jan.
"Oh Gitty don’t be silly you’re sounding like Raymond and his anti Christian views, people do what they want to do and feel comfortable with,"
They feel comfortable due to brainwashing. I believe the average Brit likes to be told what to think as they are terrified to think for themselves.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am not going to argue with you, that is your opinion only, I have no strong opinion on that subject because it isn’t something I would concern myself with. I do however believe it is not my place to disagree with or prevent other peoples beliefs or loyalties, I live my life and do what pleases me and would like to think other people can do the same as long as they are not causing others harm.
As for the faceBook link I dare say the photo of the young princes giving the salute might pop up at some stage or how her ancestors behaved during that time. A lot has happened during her reign, wrongs have been made right, but not over night which was of no fault of hers she was human not a wizard and It’s history, that is what is being created now and every one of those people obviously want to be a speck in the making of it so just allow them to do what they need to do for themselves I don’t think they are harming you are they?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Would you care to name some wrongs that have been made right Jan? That would be educational for me. Maybe your top ten?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Would you care to name some wrongs that have been made right Jan? That would be educational for me. Maybe your top ten?


What the chap on the face book was talking about for a start and piece in Ireland but I am sure they had absolutely nothing to do with Royalty as most other wrongs have nothing to do with them, but you are the historian Alan and the one with words not me. Don´t expect me to come up with more than that, I can´t remember what´s happened in the past 70 years, but I am sure its a better life for people today than it was 70 years ago, I know it is for me.

By the way Gitty aren´t you a Brit, ?_ I believe the average Brit likes to be told what to think as they are terrified to think for themselves. _I'd say thats a wee bit insulting to your fellow countrymen
However I believe you will find that in most European countries, not many who will argue politics, they just want to live a happy peaceful life and I think it´s nice they are allowed to.
I on the other hand like to have a little stir up now and then just to let you know I´m still here.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

One near to me of course is the wall/curtain coming down, the reason it went up was thanks to politicians, again nothing to do with the Royals.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Jan I am not arguing with you. I am asking you for information you have and that I am unaware of.

As far as I could see the chap in the Facebook link said nothing about any wrong the Queen righted. In fact he seemed to refer in some detail to wrongs done by Britain while she was on the throne. She was not responsible of course, but tell me where's the righting of the wrong?

I have no idea what in particular you mean by your reference to Northern Ireland, but again I hope you will tell me because again I am keen to learn.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The chap at the beginnings words included the `Queens legacy´, isn´t that insinuating she had something to do with Apartheid as that was what the first American was talking about. Anyway this discussion has nothing to do with the present day and you know full well you can twist me around your finger as far as Politics and history its concerned Alan so lets call it a day on this by product of what the thread is about please. 

I always put on the BBC world or Sky news when I sit down for lunch and I´m astonished to see the amount of people waiting, they said sixteen and a half hours to look at the flag covered coffin I honestly can´t see the sense in it, but who am I to question their choice. I don´t even know where in the cemetery the Urn of the most important person in my life was buried, but that just my choice I don´t expect anyone else to follow me.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

OK Jan. I was simply interested to learn of righted wrongs I don't know about.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I think there must be a few in the past 70 years and also several a few more wrongs committed, I´m not looking them up though, I´ll leave that to you 😁 the expert researcher.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a feeling that if there were examples we'd have heard about them by now, wouldn't we?

The Queen has been signatory to acts of reparation. Here's one. It fell well short of returning what was taken by force in the name of The Crown the and obviously could not right the original wrongs. I doubt that any historic wrong can be entirely righted years later.

Queen Signs Historic Maori Land Settlement I don't think that was done spontaneously and I don't know who instigated it.

Here's one the facebook chap mentioned where voluntary compensation would have been the decent thing to do, but it took years and a legal victory to get anything: The Mau Mau claims | Leigh Day.

Many things were done in the name of The Crown. The Queen would not have been consulted before hand but never the less they were done in her name. I am not aware of any instance of her objecting to anything done in her name. I do appreciate that The Crown is captive to politicians and their minions.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

AFAIK The Monarch is not permitted to stop the actions of His or Her Government in any way. This is a result of the re establishment of the Monarchy after 1606 and Cromwell’s Commonwealth. The period ofRestoration lasted 70 years and included many different facets - freeing of prisoners convicted of treason, some of whom were executed after a further trial, the establishment of Bishops and Archbishops hierarchy and the permitted activities of the Minarch.

The Monarch has to give the Riyal Assent for all Givernment bills, they can refuse but the last time that was done was 1708. It is taken for granted now following the Royal Assent Act of 1967 which laid down how it can be given and how It is indicated in both Houses.

The Act that it replaced was passed in 1541 so we are really delving into history…..


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> Not quite true Jan. I'm not anti-Christian but anti religion because it's aim is to control the populace.
> 
> Ray.


Yep I agree.

Karl Marx summed it up nicely when making his reference to it being the opium of the people.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

GMJ said:


> Yep I agree.
> 
> Karl Marx summed it up nicely when making his reference to it being the opium of the people.


I think you could add royalty to that quote as well.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Penquin said:


> AFAIK The Monarch is not permitted to stop the actions of His or Her Government in any way. This is a result of the re establishment of the Monarchy after 1606 and Cromwell’s Commonwealth. The period ofRestoration lasted 70 years and included many different facets - freeing of prisoners convicted of treason, some of whom were executed after a further trial, the establishment of Bishops and Archbishops hierarchy and the permitted activities of the Minarch.
> 
> The Monarch has to give the Riyal Assent for all Givernment bills, they can refuse but the last time that was done was 1708. It is taken for granted now following the Royal Assent Act of 1967 which laid down how it can be given and how It is indicated in both Houses.
> 
> The Act that it replaced was passed in 1541 so we are really delving into history…..



That's it Dave. They are the puppets of whatever regime is in power. The price of maintaining their position is prostitution.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Not perhaps a term that I woulduse, they are the servants of the State in all respects.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What a terrible shame, we are living in a time when history is being made, the whole world is looking on, the kind of history that probably will not again be made in most of our lifetime and it has to be turned into yet another argument thread preventing a few more people from adding anything in fear of being shouted down.
How can anyone deny she was a remarkable woman, so far I haven´t heard anyone who knew her or met her say anything bad about her, probably more famous than any of the world leaders. 
If you must keep up the arguing can you do it on a new thread please because it looks as if you have frightened a few people away from this one.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't think you're getting the point Jan. Possibly overcompensating for innocuous remarks. 
No one is attacking The Queen or even Royalty as is. It's the "Glorious" history that is being portrayed as just that, Glorious, But for who?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I don't think you're getting the point Jan. Possibly overcompensating for innocuous remarks.
> No one is attacking The Queen or even Royalty as is. It's the "Glorious" history that is being portrayed as just that, Glorious, But for who?
> 
> Ray.


Sometimes you talk double dutch to me Ray and this is one of those times. 
This is the first time I have seen Glorious mentioned or if it has been I missed it.


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

For what it's worth, here's my thoughts. 

I inherited the monarchy and Queen Elizabeth II as it's head. Apart from working for her they had no direct effect on me. 
All the while I thought them, their palaces, other trappings and generally privileged lifestyle an anachronism, increasingly so. 
There is now a natural break and her son, who I did not inherit, has been installed in her place. This is done without question or consultation in the expectation that we serfs will just get on with the bowing and scraping. 
As there is the natural break with her passing it could have been an opportunity for reform, but no. 
I bore the Queen no ill will and believe that she made a decent fist of her duties. That she, or anyone else, should have been in that position is the problem.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I've already said this Jan, but I will say it again for the avoidance of doubt.

I think very highly of HMtheQ as a person. I question the need for a monarchy. Those two statements are perfectly compatible one with the other and are in no way disrespectful.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It does seem to have turned into a Question of should or shouldn't we have a Monarch thought doesn't it. 
I agree with these two things, maybe I should add one to my signature 😁


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

JanHank said:


> How can anyone deny she was a remarkable woman, so far I haven´t heard anyone who knew her or met her say anything bad about her, probably more famous than any of the world leaders.
> If you must keep up the arguing can you do it on a new thread please because it looks as if you have frightened a few people away from this one.


I have not seen anyone deny that she was a remarkable woman.But if you imagine that to be the case then there will be an argument.........about something that hasn't actually happened.

I have seen before how posters try (perhaps unintentionally) to "close" others down by insinuating that YOU are frightening people away from this thread because YOU are arguing with what I am saying.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

How do you find out what it is that you can't change? Would that be by trying and failing and if it is does one failure mean that all subsequent attempts will also fail? 

For an idea to gain support does it not need to be examined and explained over and over again so more people see it and consider it?

How does change come? How did women get the vote or how was homosexuality legalised? Weren't both ideas fiercely resisted to start with? How would it have gone if people had just shrugged and decided that the status quo would prevail?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Ooh I do love to see how I can still stir men up, but it used to be a different kind of stir. 
I´ll just let you usuals keep stirring, I have said my bit, now I´ll sit back and let you carry on.🙊


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Ooh I do love to see how I can still stir men up, but it used to be a different kind of stir.
> I´ll just let you usuals keep stirring, I have said my bit, now I´ll sit back and let you carry on.🙊


Oh it must be such fun to feel so powerful. 
If you want to just pop in, stir things up and sit back, can I suggest that you start your own thread and let the discussion carry on here.
It's a good job women in the past didn't just sit back and let the men carry on.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Please help me to understand Jan.

Am I being accused of stirring things up because I have politely disagreed with some of what you've said?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I think your all doing a great job. I have already said I leave it up to you, I know a woman will never be allowed to have the last word. 
and Peter I did not just pop in, I think you will find I am at the beginning of the thread before it started to get so silly I was just trying to keep this thread on track, unfortunately it has now gone completely off the rails.
I will now depart from this thread until its back on track, I refuse to be drawn in to satisfy your superiority the way Sandra always did.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Just watching the groups coming together for the Procession.
Wow what a show..........there are some things we are still GREAT at doing.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have set my alarm for 11.45 (your 10.45 of course) but if its on its way I´ll stop work and watch now  thanks


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I have managed to avoid all of it thank goodness. Another big advantage of moving to another country


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Each to his own but my wife has it on all waking hours and recorded.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What a wonderful sight I am now watching and I am sorry some dont think it’s worth turning the TV on for, I certainly would want To miss it.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

I do love watching a bit of pomp.....................happy to see that Boris just missed out and has to sit with the other hasbeens.


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

I'm not watching and had no intention of doing so... but, I've been informed that son's partner will be taking a small part in proceedings towards the end. 
I might take a quick look then.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

🤩if you don’t watch how will you know when it’s near the end 😁
I‘m so pleased I watched as soon as Peter mentioned it, not for just the sight, but for the sound as well, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

I have sometime wondered about what kind of funeral I would like...............but now I know.
I am glad you are enjoying the spectacle......................but each to their own.
No point commenting or feeling sorry for those who choose not to watch.
It's wasting time on those things we cannot change.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Did you happen to notice the most uplifting hymn ‘Love divine‘ written by Charles Westley the brother of John Westley the founder of the Methodist church. Just thought I’d mention it.
Again it all looks wonderful in the sunlight.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Is that the one that sounded like "Shine on you crazy diamond"


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Webby1 said:


> Is that the one that sounded like "Shine on you crazy diamond"


Naturally 😠


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> Did you happen to notice the most uplifting hymn ‘Love divine‘ written by Charles Westley the brother of John Westley the founder of the Methodist church. Just thought I’d mention it.
> Again it all looks wonderful in the sunlight.


It's Wesley Jan.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

So it is.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

IMO the whole event, from her sad death onwards, has been managed superbly, from Balmoral onwards the public has been included and the devotion clear.

The service today was brilliant EXCEPT for the overhead camera over the coffin - so far away as to be virtually indistinguishable IMO. That was a BBC failing, of which there have been a few over the last ten days.

Her passing is a sad loss for the entire world, but the ceremonies that have followed reflect brilliantly on how well Britain can use its traditions and coordinated military drill in a manner that few other countries can even approach, let alone equal.

Well done Britain !


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Was it a BBC camera Dave as all channels had the same 'feed'?

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

No idea, I was just watching BBC, so I can blame them……. Cameras probably centrally organised like the Olympic coverage - the BBC usually chooses what it shows, if that was the only camera feed, OK, but IMO, it was poor quality coverage FOR THOSE BITS, otherwise it was good coverage, again IMO.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It isn’t finished yet, now watching as they approach Windsor Castle, just as colourful one horse just misbehaved 😀, but his rider soon got him under control, the amount of people there, amazing, packed along a 3 mile long walk.
Sky show different shots to BBC so not th3 same cameras.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As I got tired of Hugh Edwards my wife went to ITV and I'm on Sky. Much the same except for the commentaries. 

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for that info., we are “loyal”. BBC viewers….


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes it's been exceptional. However once again what is wrong with people? Thousands of morons holding aloft their mobile phones. I can't think of anything more disrespectful. What's the point anyway? All it will be online for the rest of time. They should be tried for treason. 🤬


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am still watching, and I am still in awe of it all. 
I feel tired just watching the slow marchingthey must be warn out


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

As I watched I wondered who he ? who she? Is that old man really President of the US ?
I learnt one unknown was Peter Philips the Queens oldest grandchild.That led me to researching t*he line of succession* and there he was at 17 along with Savannah,August,Siena and Isla.
But far more interesting was the link to the behaviour of his father *Mark and his love child* which he refuses to acknowledge.
But must take a break as been watching all day.Excellent coverage and no exceptions.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Shame as the coffin is now disappearing.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Been on display a week. Gotta go sometime.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

But what a superb day as a reflection of a stupendous realm. If Charles is half as good, he will deserve praise.

She has inspired so many people, me included. Hard to see Charles’ lip quiver as they started the final National Anthem.

What a truly unforgettable day.

Thank you Elizabeth for your service and support. She may have “*gone up a Princess” at* Treetops in 1952, but she certainly *“came down a Queen”.*


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am certainly glad I was able to watch it, I skipped from when they left London and caught up again at Windsor. Yet another service for the family tonight apparently. 
Gone but never forgotten.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Penquin said:


> But what a superb day as a reflection of a stupendous realm. If Charles is half as good, he will deserve praise.
> 
> She has inspired so many people, me included. Hard to see Charles’ lip quiver as they started the final National Anthem.
> 
> ...


Good point well made.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571836500123291648
Terry


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Just seen the highlights on the 10pm news. Quite a show! If there is truth in the adage so beloved of monarchists. That the cost of our monarchy is more than off set by the income from the Tourism it and Its associated pomp and ceremony generate.

The country is headed for a boom.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Even if elected by a tiny number of wealthy right wingers mainly from the home counties.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

erneboy said:


> View attachment 98610
> 
> 
> 
> Even if elected by a tiny number of wealthy right wingers mainly from the home counties.



Looking at the outcome of many recent elections is a VERY good reason why Trappist comments are plain naive.

At least both of the two organisation he slates are consistent, honest and respectful.

Very few political parties could be labelled as such, the Tories are NEITHER and that is a matter of record, not faith.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Yesterday was the first time I wished I had a bigger TV I thought it was absolutely wonderful and look forward to the coronation.
Someone said these arrangements began in 2005. I imagine it was shown on TV in every country of the world and I am sure it not only caused a few wobbly chins, but the spectacle was also enjoyed immensely, the discipline, colour, music, sound of marching boots to the drum, I would love to know how much each person would need to contribute to cover the cost of watching, probably not as much as a cinema ticket considering most of the people taking part would have been paid if they were at the funeral or not.
All the spectators lining the streets, not just people from London, but all over the country and the world, they were 30 or more people deep in places I heard the commentator say.
However there will always be those who criticise or make un called for remarks, after watching yesterday and a few days prior, something that nobody has every witnessed before on such a grand scale, dignitaries being flown in from the other side of the world to witness the funeral of an English monarch, common people travelling miles by road or air, something we, well most of us, will never see again, I am very pleased to say I saw it all 1,000 miles away on my TV.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I think we can safely say that Johnson was elected by the electorate as a whole Dave, firstly as an MP and secondly as PM in 2019.

I'm afraid I don't see how pointing that out can be considered naive.

Judging things to be consistent, honest and respectful is subjective. You say one thing while I'd be inclined to be a little less fulsome since I think both institutions have failings.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes, both have failings but in general their failings do not drive the entire U.K. into a policy of isolationism and far right tendencies. The Church’s failings have been well documented,

If you want a really depressing exposure of the Bishop Bell failings - of which there were VERY many and many chances to stop his depravity, watch these, but be warned they are not easy to watch.











I am sure we are all well aware of the Monarchy’s failings over Diana, Andrew, Harry to mention just three. These three alone all reflect very badly on the individuals involved.

But, in neither case was the public at large damaged. Bishop Bell damaged MANY individuals, true, but not the entire Country as some Politicians have done over eg Energy prices, CoVid, EU, the economy.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Careful Dave or the 'thought' police will be along to shout you down. And thats only the tip of the iceberg.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

My goodness, I have just watched both Dave, very interesting shocking to hear the whole story that I only knew a fraction of before.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Pray who are the "thought police" who are going to come along and shout him down.
I have never seen anyone on here defending or speaking up for the Church regarding abuse allegations or indeed speaking up for the Church in general.
If you say something often enough, pathetic paranoia can become part of your life.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

JanHank said:


> My goodness, I have just watched both Dave, very interesting shocking to hear the whole story that I only knew a fraction of before.


Agree, but he was above question, he was a Bishop and therefore second only to God……

WRONG

He was a very nasty, depraved predator on young boys., a vile person who should have been called out years ago, sadly no-one believed the young boys…..

Children do not lie, they should be believed until it is proven incorrect. What they say should be taken at face value.

That was totally ignored because of who he was.

That is the basis on which I have always worked, as a teacher, a parent, and now in my Safeguardingrole within the Church. It is not my role to question children, that is the job of a professional and my mishandling of questioning a youngster could easily destroy the chance to put any such a vile person where they deserve to be - “at His Majesty’s pleasure” for a VERY long time.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> Agree, but he was above question, he was a Bishop and therefore second only to God……
> WRONG
> put any such a vile person where they deserve to be - “at His Majesty’s pleasure” for a VERY long time.


But he was not the only one and I don´t suppose the last.
I noticed while his victims were talking about him they still used his Christian name, Peter.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Careful Dave or the 'thought' police will be along to shout you down. And thats only the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> Ray.



Will someone do me a favour please.

I haven't noticed this shouting down, all I see is counter points and reasoned argument against some views.

Perhaps someone would be kind enough to point out a few examples of shouting down.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Will someone do me a favour please.
> 
> I haven't noticed this shouting down, all I see is counter points and reasoned argument against some views.
> 
> Perhaps someone would be kind enough to point out a few examples of shouting down.


#40 · Sep 9, 2022

Just show some respect Ray, we ask no more than that. I believe it is the least you can do.

As we say in Glasgow: *Shut yer gob for once in yur life. *Show some respect.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you Ray. I missed that. I'd been trying to avoid that thread knowing that my views, even though completely respectful of the late Queen, would not be welcome. I do see what you mean. Your comment was not disrespectful of the Queen.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Ray is right that there are some angry and rather aggressive individuals.It's not thought police it was just an aggressive and unneccessary comment.But you should direct your comments at them Ray....it's happened before.

To wait 10 days and then pop it in just as Alan is in a difference of opinion with Dave is just unneccessary stirring. There are some on here who think that anyone who disagrees with them is part of the "thought police" or a brigade or a clique.I don't think you are one.

But I believe this kind of comment is just a more subtle,less aggressive way of shutting people up. Next comes being "forced to withdraw" from the thead (or even the Forum). It's too argumentative here because "YOU won't agree with what I am saying"


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I didn't feel the need to respond Peter until Alan asked. I was not popping it in or trying to stir anything up. It was just part of the 'discussion'. Nothing to do with Dave either.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Webby1 said:


> But I believe this kind of comment is just a more subtle,less aggressive way of shutting people up. Next comes being "forced to withdraw"


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

JanHank said:


> I will withdraw that in case it causes another senseless conversation.


----------

